# IBC Chisels reviewed by David Charlesworth



## rhybeka

I'll be in the market for new chisels soon so I'll keep my eyes open for these. Thanks Mr.C!


----------



## ColonelTravis

David, that's great you posted here. I've got a few of your videos, which are impeccable and have been very helpful. Saw Cosman's video about these chisels, his idea for how you can change out handles I really like. I know in the past you've said LN chisels were the gold standard, would you rate these the same/better/worse (overall, not just steel)?


----------



## davidcharl

Hi,
The review is as objective as I can make it. The steel is equivalent, but I am not in a position to say one is "better" than another.

That sort of decision comes down to a matter of taste!

best wishes,
David


----------



## RogerBean

David,
Thanks for the review. Your opinion is always appreciated. I'm sure you'll find many admirers here. 
Roger


----------



## CyberDyneSystems

They look a little reminiscent of the old Stanly "Everlasting" #50 chisel design, except that the Stanleys weren't everlasting because you could not replace the wood. Nice idea here.

thanks for the review.


----------



## AgentWill

looking forward to trying these out


----------

